# Should I stay or should I go?



## Keigan (17 Sep 2012)

Well it's totally up to me, and I know that. I was finally sworn in a day after my birthday back in May and was really keen on being a part of the military. But now I'm starting to think it was a bad career choice for me. It's not the people, I love the guys. It's not the hard work, I can put up with that, and I don't think it's the pay... The pay is good. I'm thinking I'd rather have a civilian job. Has anyone ever felt this way before? Did it pass or what?


----------



## MikeL (17 Sep 2012)

Going by your profile,  you are a Reservist.  You can have a civilian job and be a Reservist.


I'm not sure what the issue is?


----------



## Keigan (17 Sep 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Going by your profile,  you are a Reservist.  You can have a civilian job and be a Reservist.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue is?



The issue is that I think the military wasn't a very good choice for me. The question is, has anyone ever felt like that before?


----------



## RCDtpr (17 Sep 2012)

To answer your question.....yes I think about getting a civvie job all the time.  Why don't I?  Simple, I have a good steady job that has allowed to me purchase a home, 2 cars, and support my wife and 2 kids.  I also find I remember the good times and not the bad.....which means it can't be that terrible.

Edit..... dude if you're a reservist and you don't like it....just quit.  It's not like this is your primary source of income at this point.


----------



## MikeL (17 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> The question is, has anyone ever felt like that before?



You aren't the first person to feel like that,  nor will you be the last.  Think about this(pros and cons) for awhile and if you still feel the Military isn't for you,  then you should release.  Do you feel like it isn't for you when you are on course,  or working at the unit or in your time away from the Military?


----------



## Keigan (17 Sep 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You aren't the first person to feel like that,  nor will you be the last.  Think about this(pros and cons) for awhile and if you still feel the Military isn't for you,  then you should release.  Do you feel like it isn't for you when you are on course,  or working at the unit or in your time away from the Military?



I just push through, the money is what really kept me motivated when I was away on course.  Working at my home unit is OK, but it's boring. We literally sit there and do nothing for 4 hours. When I'm not on course the money comes in really slow and I'll maybe get $200 a month, MAYBE.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (17 Sep 2012)

Do you have nothing to do because you're an untrained private? If so just stick with it until you get your trade courses done.  See if the QM or OR need any help on your parade nights. Review your drills, weapons trg.

I'm not actively parading right now, but in my unit, parade nights are almost always scheduled before an ex. There are mandatory training or briefing and also voluntary shifts you can sign up for (Help QM/OR, special recruiting events, kit checks, etc.). It meant a less steady paycheque but also ensured people are only in when necessary.

Talk to other people in your unit to see if this level of activities is normal, then decide if you want to switch trade/unit or quit.


----------



## MikeL (17 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> I just push through, the money is what really kept me motivated when I was away on course.



You didn't like being on course?  Not many people enjoy all aspects of basic training.  I am assuming you did BMQ and BMQ-Land,  transitioning from civvie to basic training takes can be rough,  I wouldn't base to much on what the CF is like based on basic.   




			
				Keigan said:
			
		

> Working at my home unit is OK, but it's boring. We literally sit there and do nothing for 4 hours.



Like mentioned by lucia_engel as a untrained Pte there isn't too much you can do until you complete your DP1/QL3,  once qualified it'll get better/more interesting.



			
				Keigan said:
			
		

> When I'm not on course the money comes in really slow and I'll maybe get $200 a month, MAYBE.



You can't make a living off being a Class A Reservist,  if you are looking for money you will need a civvie job(career)


Really think about if you want to continue on or not,  see if you can be more active in the unit,  see what the trained guys are doing, etc  If it isn't for you,  release.  If you want to do want the trained guys are doing then stick with it.  Do you even want to be a Combat Engineer?  Or would you rather do something else?


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Sep 2012)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> To answer your question.....yes I think about getting a civvie job all the time.  Why don't I?  Simple, I have a good steady job that has allowed to me purchase a home, 2 cars, and support my wife and 2 kids.  I also find I remember the good times and not the bad.....which means it can't be that terrible.
> 
> Edit..... dude if you're a reservist and you don't like it....just quit.  It's not like this is your primary source of income at this point.



Same story here basically. 

Like he said...if you aren't counting on the military for a living and hate it that much, go do something else.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> I'll maybe get $200 a month, MAYBE.



What is it exactly that you were expecting ?

$6000+ a month ?


----------



## Cdnleaf (17 Sep 2012)

In response to your subject question:  I vote go. Similar to a bad marriage, the only thing worse than a bad career choice is.....  bad career choice + 1 day.  On the bright side atleast you are not facing this personal conundrum from a regular force perspective. At times life presents tough choices / all the best.


----------



## pylon (17 Sep 2012)

Parading as a class A reservist is not an accurate representation of what a career in the military is really like. I did it for almost 10 years, as I had a civilian career I enjoyed. However, at 30 I ended up joining the RegF and have enjoyed it a great deal. Bottom line, they are night and day. If you don't think the military is for you, then leave. If you want to come back afterwards, you can do that as well.

Good luck.

kc


----------



## Keigan (24 Sep 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What is it exactly that you were expecting ?
> 
> $6000+ a month ?



Nope, but a little more than $178.


----------



## MikeL (24 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> Nope, but a little more than $178.



Get a full time job than


----------



## AgentSmith (24 Sep 2012)

Only you can make the choice on if you want to leave or not. For 4 years the Army was my only source of income (and for a while I was a tasking monkey and jumped from one tasking to the next) but I couldn't keep that up so I just now got a civie job (while I wait out my CT to Traffic Tech). Is the military wroth it? You get out what you put in, in my opinion. If you need more money, and Class A isn't cutting it, there's no shame in finding a civilian job.


----------



## dimsum (24 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> Nope, but a little more than $178.



Look, the idea of Class A isn't to provide steady, full-time income.  The whole idea of the Reserves is that you can do your "day" job and also be part of the military on a part-time basis.  So yes, go get a civie job to pay the bills; it doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> Nope, but a little more than $178.



Information on what you would be paid was freely available to you before you joined. You still joined.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (25 Sep 2012)

This reminds me of something we were told by a Sgt the day we swore in.

"if you're here for the money you'd might as well leave now, you will ake more flipping burgers
 at Wendys".


----------



## bison33 (30 Sep 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> I just push through, the money is what really kept me motivated when I was away on course.  Working at my home unit is OK, but it's boring. We literally sit there and do nothing for 4 hours. When I'm not on course the money comes in really slow and I'll maybe get $200 a month, MAYBE.



If money is what you seek, quit the reserves and get a job in the oil patch. No one joins the military for the money and for a reservist, it's for wanting to serve, not bitching about making $200 for sitting on one's ass. Quit your whining though maybe you (or your unit) will be happier if the uniform is turned in.


----------



## bridges (4 Oct 2012)

Keigan said:
			
		

> I just push through, the money is what really kept me motivated when I was away on course.  Working at my home unit is OK, but it's boring. We literally sit there and do nothing for 4 hours. When I'm not on course the money comes in really slow and I'll maybe get $200 a month, MAYBE.



That sounds like it would do anyone in, actually.  Why don't you see if you can go on a tasking somewhere, see a different part of the military.  Then if it's still not a good fit for whatever reason, at least you'll have seen a bit more on which to base your decision.  Good luck.


----------



## Determined (22 Dec 2012)

From what I have read, in other posts, is a lot of people who leave the CF and go to civie jobs want back in to the CF shortly there after. Find it hard to hold civie jobs. 
Sounds like you like being in the CF when on course, but not when on course. Regardless if it's better or money or not, even though I know this seems to be a determining factor for you, it sounds like you enjoy being on course.

What did you decide?


----------

